# NYU Tisch interview



## peaches (Jan 13, 2008)

Has anyone applying to the grad. film program at NYU heard back yet?  Does anyone out there who has already interviewed have any advice?  Do I need to go buy a sweet new outfit for the occasion?  j/k...


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 14, 2008)

I appiled to NYU grad and I haven't found out anything yet. I hear that they start notifing ppl in Feb/March.

Good luck.


----------



## peaches (Jan 18, 2008)

It doesn't seem like there are a lot of people reading/posting who applied to the NYU tisch film program, but fyi they should be calling or emailing in the next week or two about interviews


----------



## blueskeyes (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Peaches I applied to Tisch as well. I thought people weren't notified til February. Seems that with all the people applying that would be a bit early to notify for interviews. I'm guessing you gave them a call?


----------



## Allen Ho (Jan 29, 2008)

How did you find out if you made it to round 2? Did you call them and ask?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 30, 2008)

I called admissions like two seconds ago and they said that they weren't allowed to disclose that information as of yet.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 30, 2008)

I just spoke to Susan Carvinal and she said that they have all my materials and they are with the commitee.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Bandar,
How did you speak to Bryce?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Bandar,
I am not trying to be a jerk, but I spoke to Bryce herself and told her about your situation (without stating your name or anything like that) and she said that your round status maybe an informal decision. Until you recieved an email from them about your file, your round status is not fully "set in stone." However congrats on making it to the second round. I do hope that she told you the truth. She did tell me that they are three rounds of admissions. How did you ask the question about your status to her?


----------



## Allen Ho (Jan 31, 2008)

All of this is making me nervous.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 31, 2008)

Allen,
Don't be nervous, yaar. I was nervous about Bandar's post too. That's why I called. Everything will work out.


----------



## sophiedog (Jan 31, 2008)

Callie said she didn't mention your name to them, they have so many applicants so they probably won't guess it's you, no worries!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bandar,
I didn't mention your name. I'd NEVER do anything so dumb and inconisiderate. Don't worry. Congrats that you made it.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah...
NYU is my top choice. I really wanna to get in. I made my first film ever in August. I've always loved movies. How long have you been making films?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 31, 2008)

I graduated in May. I funded my own film. I spent about 400 dollars on it (including feeding my cast). I dunno. Everything works for everyone.


----------



## Allen Ho (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd be down for NYU Singapore, but I'd have to check it out first...going to film school in the states is larger priority for me.


----------



## wannabe2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey,

I,too, applied to NYU, and haven't heard anything. I did call a week ago, just to make sure that the fact that I hadn't heard didn't mean they were waiting for anything.Basically, I got the no news is good news, and they would have contacted me if something had been missing. It's quite nerve racking. But I have an even bigger concern..

Are you guys, and girls, at all concerned about how to pay for this if accepted? I mean there is always a select group who don't need to worry about funding. And good for them, but does anyone have any info. on how generous any of these programs are? I applied to a few I knew had a reputation for funding their students, but I'm pretty sure, from what I've read, that NYU's rep is basically "sure you can come. What? You don't have the dough? Uhm.. let us get back to you". 

Any opinions. It is kind of a risky undertaking.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah...NYU is real stingy with aid. That's my biggest fear. I am poor and I know for a fact that I cannot fully fund my education there (if I'm accepted of course) But I have a back up plan and side hustle ideas. Hopefully I can make it.


----------

